# Nose color - 9 weeks



## mocha1111 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi all!

My Love will be 9 weeks Wednesday  , and his nose is still filling in. The breeder told me that his nose and pads of his feet will fill in black. I've noticed it a little bit, but I was wondering if anybody else had a Matlese at 9 weeks with the nose and foot pads still pink? I've only had him for a week and a half and I can already tell his hair is getting longer and even he has gotten a litle longer...lol


----------



## SuzyQ (Apr 6, 2004)

hi there! 

i'm a newbie at this too, but just wanted to share my experience thus far.

at 13 weeks, daisy's nose is completely filled in, but her feet pads are still spotted pink. we've let her run outside several times, so maybe the dirt caused her paws to get darker (?), but they're def. filling in. i actually really like the pink...makes her unique.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

at 10 weeks when i got maxi he had a black nose and his feet pads were all black except one and now at almost 7 months they are all black


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

You may be interested in a previous post on this subject .... You can find it at:

Spoiled Maltese ---- Feet Pads, what color? 

Now at 1 1/2 years old Tiki has only 3 small pads that are pink. His eye liner is all black, as is his nose. I did notice this winter that his nose did lighten a little, but it is already a deep dark black since the weather has improved and his walks have gotten longer.

I kind of like the pink pads also, they are cute









Judi


----------



## mocha1111 (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your responses.

Tiki's mom, I would love to see more pictures of your beautiful baby. I read that you groom him yourself. 

Also, I did read the link you posted above before I posted my question, but it did not say much about the nose and what age the color started to fill in. Sorry if this was a duplicate post.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

```
Sorry if this was a duplicate post.
```
Don't be silly!







I didn't know if you had seen it. I have my settings so I only see new postings and thought if you had not seen it, it would be helpful. Not sure about the nose color and age but I haven't seen many postings or pictures of pups over a year old with a pink nose. I read once that dogs who do not get much sunshine can have a very light nose though.

As far as pictures go, yes, I do need to post some. I have quite a few, but never seem to find the time to upload them. I will try to get to that soon. Tiki is in a modified puppy cut; maybe I shouldn't be showing how horrible my grooming techiniques are









Judi


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

TikisMom: How do you set it so that you only see the new postings?


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Each time I come to the site I click on "View New Posts" (at the top of the page, to the right of *My Controls*). After I have viewed all of the posts I want to view I go back to the main forum page and on the bottom I click "mark all posts as read". Now when I log on again and click the "view new posts" it will only show me the postings since my last visit. This is nice because I check in all the time. If there are no new posts you will receive a message telling you so. Note though that you must be logged in for this to work.

Judi


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Oopps... forgot one thing.

Another option is to use the "Todays active topics" choice. Near the bottom of the main forum menu you will see a link as noted above......

*From the help files for this forum:*


> You can view which new topics have new replies today by clicking on the 'Todays Active Topics' link found on the main board page (the first page you see when visiting the board).
> 
> You can set your own date critera, choosing to view all topics  with new replies during several date choices.[/B]


Judi


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TikisMom_@Apr 14 2004, 01:33 PM
> *I did notice this winter that his nose did lighten a little, but it is already a deep dark black since the weather has improved and his walks have gotten longer.*


 From what I understand the lack of sun will cause the nose to lose color, so as Judi mentioned longer walks, time spent outside will usually mean a darker nose


----------



## mocha1111 (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks so much for the responses. Given that my baby has not had all of his shots yet, I was a little afraid of having him outside too much or is it that I shouldn't have him around other animals yet?







I looked at him yesterday and his nose is filling in. I took him outside twice yesterday, and he had a ball.


----------

